# Trumpet/cornet for sale



## mako557 (Apr 9, 2012)

2coolers,
I have a beginner trumpet and intermediate level cornet for sale and would like to offer them up here first. 
The trumpet is a Bach Omega student-line horn (perfect horn if you have kids starting out), and the Cornet is a Yamaha YCR 2310 intermediate level horn. 
Both have been serviced at the local music shop and are ready to go. Valves are fast and compression is great on both. Finish on the trumpet is a little worn, and the cornet looks nearly mint. Both have been chemically cleaned and are ready to go. Cases are in good shape and both come with respective mouthpieces. Horns are in Corpus Christi.
Trumpet: $300
Cornet: $350

PM/email me for photos or quetions.
Thanks


----------

